# The Queen is dead. LONG LIVE THE KING!



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Queen Elizabeth II * died peacefully* at Balmoral this afternoon. The King and The Queen Consort will remain at Balmoral this evening and will return to London tomorrow.

The Queen was Britain's longest lived monarch at 96, stretching over seven decades. She represented stability for the UK in a postwar era. 

Queen Elizabeth II Dead At 96 | ZeroHedge


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I wonder if this is the beginning of the end of British royalty.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

😭

I don't hang on the coat tails of the royal family but Elizabeth II was one in a million. She will be missed.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

MoonRiver said:


> I wonder if this is the beginning of the end of British royalty.


Why should it be? King Charles should do a fine job.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Adirondackian said:


> Why should it be? King Charles should do a fine job.


I don't know if Charles will be a good king or not but he's going to have a tough job ahead if he wants to keep the commonwealth intact.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

wr said:


> I don't know if Charles will be a good king or not but he's going to have a tough job ahead if he wants to keep the commonwealth intact.


He probably will be about as good a monarch as he was a husband.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Hiro said:


> He probably will be about as good a monarch as he was a husband.


IDK... British royals are very adept at keeping their personal and state lives separate (though not foolproof at it). Over the centuries the royalty has had many, many disastrous home lives and been quite successful as rulers... think Henry VIII for an example.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

She was a cool lady, worked as a mechanic in WWII and always loved her cars and still drove them around her estates until at least the last couple years.

Charles has little redeeming value, but what is the job even? Ceremonial...pose for pictures, shake hands, say a few words. I think he can handle it.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

ryanthomas said:


> She was a cool lady, worked as a mechanic in WWII and always loved her cars and still drove them around her estates until at least the last couple years.
> 
> Charles has little redeeming value, but what is the job even? Ceremonial...pose for pictures, shake hands, say a few words. I think he can handle it.


The Monarch of the UK is the Head of State. He/She still owns most of Canada....they just have a hall pass for the moment.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Hiro said:


> The Monarch of the UK is the Head of State. He/She still owns most of Canada....they just have a hall pass for the moment.


No they don't own most of Canada. The crown land in Canada is owned by the country. The Royals don't get any of the proceeds of any business done on crown land.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Ceremonial head of state. In reality, it's mostly symbolic.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

ryanthomas said:


> Ceremonial head of state. In reality, it's mostly symbolic.


Just a couple of tidbits:

"The Queen also *chairs monthly meetings of the Privy Council, to approve Orders in Council*; she receives incoming and outgoing ambassadors; she makes a host of other appointments, such as the senior judges, but in all this she acts on the advice of the government."

quoted from here 

and:

The monarch remains constitutionally empowered to exercise the royal prerogative against the advice of the prime minister or the cabinet, but in practice would likely only do so in emergencies or where existing precedent does not adequately apply to the circumstances in question. 

copied from here


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Yep, the monarch sits and rubber stamps what the PM and cabinet tell him to. He technically has the ability to override them, but generally doesn't. In other words, he's mostly symbolic.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

ryanthomas said:


> Yep, the monarch sits and rubber stamps what the PM and cabinet tell him to. He technically has the ability to override them, but generally doesn't. In other words, he's mostly symbolic.


Didn't and don't disagree with that... merely posting further information.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

She lived a good life!!! I doubt the new King will invade...


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

There's not many survivors of the Blitz left.
She put on a uniform and served her country as soon as she was old enough.
As an old soldier, that means a lot to me.


----------



## Pobept75 (6 mo ago)

Adirondackian said:


> Queen Elizabeth II * died peacefully* at Balmoral this afternoon. The King and The Queen Consort will remain at Balmoral this evening and will return to London tomorrow.
> 
> The Queen was Britain's longest lived monarch at 96, stretching over seven decades. She represented stability for the UK in a postwar era.
> 
> Queen Elizabeth II Dead At 96 | ZeroHedge


Charles is 75 or 76, how long will he be king?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Pobept75 said:


> Charles is 75 or 76, how long will he be king?


He would be king until he dies. Obviously, he won't rule beat his mother's record but he seems to be in fairly good health. 

I think that if the monarchy is to remain relevant it would be beneficial if his reign was brief and the younger generation took over.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

She was a fine woman.

Charles is not very much liked and is a left wing loon.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Pobept75 said:


> Charles is 75 or 76, how long will he be king?


Well his father lived to 92 and his mother to 96 so if genetics mean anything he's got a good 20 years.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

She was a classy woman in my opinion, one who did her duty with grace and dignity even when some of her children weren't. Charles also has that sense of duty, but his personality has never matched hers. He's been a King in waiting for a very long time. Time will tell how he does, and he'll probably have time given how old his parents were before they died.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Their bloodline goes back to King David of Israel. Kind of neat, but it is mostly a ceremonial position now. King James was also in that lineage and brought forth the King James Bible. Charles will likely be a dud. Being in the lineage of King David does not mean he will be a good king. Some weren't.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

She was so young when she took the throne but by all accounts handled it with grace. Glad she got to see her jubilee celebration. I think Charles will just be a figurehead but William might be young and idealistic enough to try and use his influence to accomplish his ideas when he takes the throne.


----------



## Pickupman (11 mo ago)

*Carnegie Mellon professor wishes Queen Elizabeth ‘excruciating pain’ as she ‘finally’ dies*




__





Loading…






news.yahoo.com


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Pickupman said:


> *Carnegie Mellon professor wishes Queen Elizabeth ‘excruciating pain’ as she ‘finally’ dies*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you even give that carp more exposure?


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

MO_cows said:


> She was so young when she took the throne but by all accounts handled it with grace. Glad she got to see her jubilee celebration. I think Charles will just be a figurehead but William might be young and idealistic enough to try and use his influence to accomplish his ideas when he takes the throne.


I think and hope you are correct.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

MO_cows said:


> Why would you even give that carp more exposure?


A troll is my bet. That's his first post.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

nchobbyfarm said:


> A troll is my bet. That's his first post.


Hope it's his last. 

I am not a fan of the British royals, but that post was vile.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

As an American, I humbly issue my respects to any Brits here. Queen Elizabeth II spent a lot of time JB Welding the Free World when the seams popped. I really believe that. Maybe not so much on a policy level, but on a cultural and emotional level. We live in the most liberated nations in the most liberated era of recorded history, but that meant that there were hundreds of powerful voices who weren't necessarily in government, and it seemed like she met with and influenced damn near all of them. Even a Yank has to respect that.


----------



## Pickupman (11 mo ago)

Pony said:


> Hope it's his last.
> 
> I am not a fan of the British royals, but that post was vile.


I posted it here because it pissed me off so bad. I didn’t know it was against the rules. My apologies to whoever was offended. I just thought others would find what the liberal professor said was evil like I did.


----------



## JOAT (10 mo ago)

Surprised that certain peeps are not talking about the fact that the Queen was vaccinated and boosted at least 3 times...


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

Oh stop with the vaccinated and boosted garbage. This thread was not to bring up covid crap. Whether or not she was or wasn't has nothing to do with anything. She was very old, lived a long and eventful life. Whether or not someone is a fan of the royals, one has to admire the woman for her grit and stamina. 

That horrid person who tweeted that about her is just evil. I hope she gets fired.

I for one am sorry Queen Elizabeth is gone. RIP.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Pobept75 said:


> Charles is 75 or 76, how long will he be king?


Just a stand in for William.
Harry has lost his title over his marriage.
So it all follows Williams line of children.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

JOAT said:


> Surprised that certain peeps are not talking about the fact that the Queen was vaccinated and boosted at least 3 times...


It’s no small bit ironic that you would have to be the one to bring it up.

It’s also a guarantee that the next time you try to throttle us with the Covid death count, it will now be 6,500,001.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 9/9/22 6:51 AM CDST



alida said:


> She was a classy woman in my opinion, one who did her duty with grace and dignity even when some of her children weren't. Charles also has that sense of duty, but his personality has never matched hers. He's been a King in waiting for a very long time. Time will tell how he does, and he'll probably have time given how old his parents were before they died.


Yes she was classy and carried herself with grace , however she could be sassy also.

Years ago I saw her on the news in some royal procession where they were in a horse drawn carriage returning to the palace and the carriage lost a wheel or something of that nature.

As attendants and security were helping them out of the stalled carriage and covering the Royals, she transformed from Queen Elizabeth II to "Grandma Liz" and started walking the 150 yards or so to the palace and was heard on a live mic of the media in the crowd allowed to line the lane , calmly saying that it was too hot , her feet were aching and she could walk to the palace quicker to give her feet a rest out of her shoes like any normal woman. 

Rest in Peace Queen Elizabeth II. You are with Phillip again.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## harrylee (9 mo ago)

Forcast said:


> Just a stand in for William.
> Harry has lost his title over his marriage.
> So it all follows Williams line of children.


It does regardless of who Harry married. Charles' first child to William's first child etc.

My mom was the Queens biggest fan I think. We were born in England, came here when I was 2, so I guess I never appreciated the Queen that much. She did a solid job for 70 years.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Forcast said:


> Just a stand in for William.
> Harry has lost his title over his marriage.
> So it all follows Williams line of children.


You are incorrect. He lost his patronages but not his title

William’s children are in line for the throne because of birth order and no other reason.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ryanthomas said:


> Yep, the monarch sits and rubber stamps what the PM and cabinet tell him to. He technically has the ability to override them, but generally doesn't. In other words, he's mostly symbolic.


The UK monarch is the head of state. In addition to carrying out foreign affairs as the face of the UK government, the head of state appoints the prime minister and others, as well as presiding over new sessions of parliament.

While the UK monarch delegates powers for the day-to-day operation of the government, it is much more than symbolic.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Nevada said:


> The UK monarch is the head of state. In addition to carrying out foreign affairs as the face of the UK government, the head of state appoints the prime minister and others, as well as presiding over new sessions of parliament.
> 
> While the UK monarch delegates powers for the day-to-day operation of the government, it is much more than symbolic.


No, not really. The Queen or King is now ceremonial and takes no real part in the governing of the country.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Pickupman said:


> I posted it here because it pissed me off so bad. I didn’t know it was against the rules. My apologies to whoever was offended. I just thought others would find what the liberal professor said was evil like I did.


An explanation would have gone a long way on that. Simply posting it with no comment certainly gave the impression that you were expressing your feelings.

Frankly, a post simply stating, "Dang, they sure are ganging up on the dead lady" without the meme would have been pretty effective.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Adirondackian said:


> Well his father lived to 92 and his mother to 96 so if genetics mean anything he's got a good 20 years.


Philip was 99 when he passed.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pickupman said:


> I posted it here because it pissed me off so bad. I didn’t know it was against the rules. My apologies to whoever was offended. I just thought others would find what the liberal professor said was evil like I did.


You could have said what you meant to pass along. Posting just the story link without the reason behind your posting isn't against any rules but it does leave readers wondering why you posted the story link.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

painterswife said:


> No, not really. The Queen or King is now ceremonial and takes no real part in the governing of the country.


You'd be surprised how much "governing" the monarch can do with his (formerly, her) weekly meeting with the PM (which, by the way, isn't a position laid out in the constitution—like so much of the British government, it's just done by convention).


----------



## Pickupman (11 mo ago)

Pony said:


> An explanation would have gone a long way on that. Simply posting it with no comment certainly gave the impression that you were expressing your feelings.
> 
> Frankly, a post simply stating, "Dang, they sure are ganging up on the dead lady" without the meme would have been pretty effective.


Yesh I guess so though I didn’t post a meme. 
Hopefully you and the other mods won’t hold it against me.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Pickupman said:


> Yesh I guess so though I didn’t post a meme.
> Hopefully you and the other mods won’t hold it against me.


You actually broke no rules and I got the point of your post, even if others might not have.


----------



## Pickupman (11 mo ago)

wr said:


> You actually broke no rules and I got the point of your post, even if others might not have.


Thanks.
I guess it is just part of the new poster hazing.
Getting hassled by the board biddies.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Pickupman said:


> Thanks.
> I guess it is just part of the new poster hazing.
> Getting hassled by the board biddies.


No, we do not haze new posters.

You posted a link/meme that made an incredibly inflammatory statement, with no explanation.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Pickupman said:


> Yesh I guess so though I didn’t post a meme.
> Hopefully you and the other mods won’t hold it against me.


I'm not a mod, thank God. I appreciate the mods here, and would never ever want their gig!


----------



## Pickupman (11 mo ago)

Pony said:


> No, we do not haze new posters.
> 
> You posted a link/meme that made an incredibly inflammatory statement, with no explanation.


why do you keep calling it a meme? It was a link to a news article with a cut and paste of the articles title.
If you’re not a mod why are you continuing to give me such a hard time. The actual mod seems to have understood my post and the spirit in which it was posted.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Pickupman said:


> If you’re not a mod why are you continuing to give me such a hard time.


Between the inflammatory nature of one of your first posts,... the defensiveness of someone giving you such "a hard time"... the concern over others calling it a meme... and the use of the term "mod" (most newbies would likely say moderator), I have my doubts. Maybe @nchobbyfarm is correct... no????


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

How did so many of you find it in you to bicker in a memorial thread? 

Shut up.


----------



## Pickupman (11 mo ago)

homesteadforty said:


> Between the inflammatory nature of one of your first posts,... the defensiveness of someone giving you such "a hard time"... the concern over others calling it a meme... and the use of the term "mod" (most newbies would likely say moderator), I have my doubts. Maybe @nchobbyfarm is correct... no????


I’m in about four other forums and everyone on other boards refers to moderators as mods. That’s pretty well known.
I guess I really don’t give a rats furry hind end if anyone thinks I’m a troll. It’s has no bearing near as I can tell and I’m not still in junior high so I don’t worry about being part of any social cliques. Think what you like.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

wiscto said:


> How did so many of you find it in you to bicker in a memorial thread?
> 
> Shut up.


Ummm... we already have one unofficial wannabe moderator... are you are second?

If you are offended by bickering at a memorial you've obviously never been to a Scottish wake. And kindly refrain from telling people to "shut up"... it's very rude and unbecoming.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Pickupman said:


> I’m in about four other forums and everyone on other boards refers to moderators as mods. That’s pretty well known.
> I guess I really don’t give a rats furry hind end if anyone thinks I’m a troll. It’s has no bearing near as I can tell and I’m not still in junior high so I don’t worry about being part of any social cliques.


My estimation of you just increased... that reads like something I would have written 



> Think what you like.


I always do .


----------



## Pickupman (11 mo ago)

homesteadforty said:


> My estimation of you just increased... that reads like something I would have written


Lucky me.


----------



## Pickupman (11 mo ago)

Back to the subject. 
RIP Queen Elizabeth II
She was a grand old dame. Tough as they come and gracious to boot.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Pickupman said:


> Lucky me.


Ummm... I'm not so sure you should think that


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Pickupman said:


> Back to the subject.
> RIP Queen Elizabeth II
> She was a grand old dame. Tough as they come and gracious to boot.


I agree and I think the world will miss her.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

She was admirable woman and leader of her people. She helped the British government far more than many will ever realize.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

She was a female leader in a mostly man's world for many decades. She did it with class and integrity. That in itself was a huge accomplishment.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I have mixed feelings about her. She certainly seemed to exemplify Britisth "spunk" in her life, but the "royals" are part of the "elite" class.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Pony said:


> I have mixed feelings about her. She certainly seemed to exemplify Britisth "spunk" in her life, but the "royals" are part of the "elite" class.


Ordained by God, or so they say


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

homesteadforty said:


> Ummm... we already have one unofficial wannabe moderator... are you are second?
> 
> If you are offended by bickering at a memorial you've obviously never been to a Scottish wake. And kindly refrain from telling people to "shut up"... it's very rude and unbecoming.


I can tell you're just searching for a response by the fact that you contradicted yourself in your response. In true Scottish wake fashion then..............I say again.......shut up.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Ordained by God? Hmmmmmm.

I think they should skip Charles, and go right to William. Not a fan of Charles after what he did with Dianna - and then to go ahead and marry the lady he is was cheating with.

I've wondered if Royal family should continue. As has been stated, they are elite - but do they really, truly, honestly make a difference? To have ONE family in charge of a country for years - and the next King or Queen is only determined by birth order - and nothing else.

Not a fan of Harry either. Left the royal family to "get out of the spotlight". Ummm . . . ok.

However, I will say the Queen was a classy lady. And to think she welcomed the new Prime Minister, and a few days later, she dies. She certainly lived a good, long life - and saw major changes in the world over her lifetime.


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

If the UK truly wanted to "get rid" of the monarchy, they are quite capable of doing so. Just because our country is run differently (and certainly not any better) it really is not our problem. Why do we care if they are the "elite", it has no bearing on our country at this point. We didn't like it, we fought over it and look where we are now..... 

Pretty sure if any of our Presidents died of old age while in office, there would not be the outpouring of grief and sense of loss the UK is experiencing. She must have done
something right. 

We have all made mistakes, but we aren't in the world spotlight like she was. I don't believe that wherever she is, she is being judged by whether or not she was "royal". She was human and thrust into a role that make most of us curl into a quivering mass.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

wiscto said:


> I can tell you're just searching for a response...


Of course I'm looking for a response... why would I take the time to type a post otherwise. Although I do talk to myself (or to the critters) quite often... sometimes I even answer myself... or for the critters.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

I kind of liked the old gal, but like I keep telling people we fought 2 wars to get rid of people like her. When she visited DC a number of years ago, she came to our building at Goddard where the ISS backup Mission Operations Center was so she could talk directly with one of her subjects who was up there. I was directed to work from home that day. A week earlier I wore a shirt I had made up for casual Friday that had the English crown on the front, with a red circle around it and a red slash through it. The back said "DIVINE RIGHT IS NOT A SKILL SET". Oh well. At least we got new carpeting and replaced the water damaged ceiling tiles and the walls got a nice paneling halfway up and new paint above that. Got the road and parking lot paved. New furniture.


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

Geez, even Putin had enough decency to send condolences and say something nice about the Queen. And we all know what a great guy he is.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Nevada said:


> the head of state appoints the prime minister


Merely a formality. The monarch "appoints" the prime minister chosen by parliament.

The same for Canada and other members of the commonwealth, but don't try to tell us the Queen chose Trudeau to run Canada. It's not how it works.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Michael W. Smith said:


> Ordained by God? Hmmmmmm.
> 
> I think they should skip Charles, and go right to William. Not a fan of Charles after what he did with Dianna - and then to go ahead and marry the lady he is was cheating with.
> 
> ...


I have a friend who is a member of the European aristocracy and he doesn't see Harry's departure the same as you and he did much similar so he could marry a woman from another country and shelter her and his biracial daughter from the British tabloids. 

He is already in London to be there for the Queen and his family, who he loves dearly but will be doing his best to fly under the tabloid radar so his daughter can live a fairly normal life.


----------



## harrylee (9 mo ago)

ryanthomas said:


> Merely a formality. The monarch "appoints" the prime minister chosen by parliament.
> 
> The same for Canada and other members of the commonwealth, but don't try to tell us the Queen chose Trudeau to run Canada. It's not how it works.


Actually, the Prime Minister is just the leader of the winning party in an election. He/she is chosen as leader by their party members. The rest of the government has no say in it.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

harrylee said:


> Actually, the Prime Minister is just the leader of the winning party in an election. He/she is chosen as leader by their party members. The rest of the government has no say in it.


Just to add to that - After the election the party leader who becomes the choice of Prime Minister has to meet with the confidence and approval of the members of Canada's House of Commons, and with such approval being met the Prime Minister is then "appointed" as Prime Minister by Canada's Governor General on behalf of Canada's Monarch.

The Governor General (the federal viceregal representative of the Monarch) in their own turn must be a Canadian citizen selected by the Prime Minister and his/her cabinet then the PM submits the recommendation to the Monarch. The Monarch then gives Royal approval of the choice for Governor General and personally meets with and appoints that person as Canada's Governor General.

.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Paumon said:


> Just to add to that - After the election the party leader who becomes the choice of Prime Minister has to meet with the confidence and approval of the members of Canada's House of Commons, and with such approval being met the Prime Minister is then "appointed" as Prime Minister by Canada's Governor General on behalf of Canada's Monarch.
> 
> The Governor General (the federal viceregal representative of the Monarch) in their own turn must be a Canadian citizen selected by the Prime Minister and his/her cabinet then the PM submits the recommendation to the Monarch. The Monarch then gives Royal approval of the choice for Governor General and personally meets with and appoints that person as Canada's Governor General.
> 
> .


So, that is how Castro Jr. takes power over the people of Canada. Actually, I am kidding...I already knew how dictators come to power.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Hiro said:


> So, that is how Castro Jr. takes power over the people of Canada. Actually, I am kidding...I already knew how dictators come to power.


LOL. You aren't actually kidding so why say you are? ..... and you aren't fooling anyone. You are always transparent. You're being mean-spirited as usual because you don't like Canada or Canadians, which you have made quite clear on enough occasions so everyone knows it. Also you don't know anything at all about dictators or any other countries' politics and governments. 

All you know is what you think you know about your own country's citizens and government which apparently isn't much. 

But you're entitled to your opinions. Just don't expect a lot of other people to grant much credibility to your opinions about other countries. Like I said, you're too transparent. 

.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

If King Charles has a dog, will they call it Charles Barkly? 

I have no dog in the hunt but the Queen was reigning for 70 years or so. I have heard more bad news from each and every one of our presidents than I ever did her. She must have done something right. There is a lot to be said about tact and restraint.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pickupman said:


> Thanks.
> I guess it is just part of the new poster hazing.
> Getting hassled by the board biddies.


It's not new poster hazing.

Just as you have the right to post your item, others have the right to question why you would post that item.

Name-calling is against the rules. The rules are here if you missed them.









HT Rules and Regulations *Revised 2-11-2021


1. No illegal message content including promoting any illegal activity, or advocating, promoting or assisting any unlawful act. 2. No foul language, curse words, or other unacceptable words and phrases. We are trying to maintain a family environment and such language is not appropriate. Also...




www.homesteadingtoday.com


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Paumon said:


> LOL. You aren't actually kidding so why say you are? ..... and you aren't fooling anyone. You are always transparent. You're being mean-spirited as usual because you don't like Canada or Canadians, which you have made quite clear on enough occasions so everyone knows it. Also you don't know anything at all about dictators or any other countries' politics and governments.
> 
> All you know is what you think you know about your own country's citizens and government which apparently isn't much.
> 
> ...


Now, now. Actually, Canada is in my top 10 list of favorite nations. Virtually all of the sober Canadians I have met were very nice and polite. I just dislike the fact it is currently ruled by a Marxist thug. Perhaps you don't mind, but I do.


----------



## Pickupman (11 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> It's not new poster hazing.
> 
> Just as you have the right to post your item, others have the right to question why you would post that item.
> 
> ...


🐓


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Pickupman said:


> 🐓


That is an awfully small......


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

She was classy, dedicated lady. May she Rest In Peace


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Pickupman said:


> 🐓


Dude, you’re “hazing” yourself.

You remind me of a right-wing Murby.
…or maybe a right wing Jeephammer.

Maybe Murbs and Jeep had a baby. Men can do that, now, apparently.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pickupman said:


> 🐓


🙄


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Thankful for my ancestors that bled to ensure that I didn't have to care about anything the figureheads of British Imperialism do, including go teats up.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Pickupman said:


> 🐓


Unless someone is being called an old biddy, I don't know what that chicken means. 

.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Dude, you’re “hazing” yourself.
> 
> You remind me of a right-wing Murby.
> …or maybe a right wing Jeephammer.
> ...


Tom Horn is probably in there somewhere. A not so distant relative.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

kinderfeld said:


> Tom Horn is probably in there somewhere. A not so distant relative.


Feels like that - Time will tell


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> You remind me of a right-wing Murby.


What ever happened to him?


----------



## Pickupman (11 mo ago)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Dude, you’re “hazing” yourself.
> 
> You remind me of a right-wing Murby.
> …or maybe a right wing Jeephammer.
> ...


Shoot. If I’d a known I’d have called myself Rightwing Murhammer. Has a nice Viking sound to it.
Pickup Man came on the radio while I was registering so it seemed like a good enough name at the time.
Though so far the women here haven’t taken much of a shine to me Like the song says they do. Maybe they aren’t even women. they do sound like it. At any rate, I’m already taken. Married for 29 years. Which im sure won’t disappoint the ladies here.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Pickupman said:


> Shoot. If I’d a known I’d have called myself Rightwing Murhammer. Has a nice Viking sound to it.
> Pickup Man came on the radio while I was registering so it seemed like a good enough name at the time.
> Though so far the women here haven’t taken much of a shine to me Like the song says they do. Maybe they aren’t even women. they do sound like it. At any rate, I’m already taken. Married for 29 years. Which im sure won’t disappoint the ladies here.


I doubt anybody cares. You are kind of babbling about inconsequential things but you're not really saying anything and certainly nothing relevant to the topic of this thread. What is your purpose? It seems to me that all you're doing is trying to hijack this thread so the conversation is no longer about an important person, the Queen, but is designed to be a distraction all about you. In my books when somebody has to resort to such measures that means they're somebody with an agenda who has insecurities and a desperate demand for personal attention and is being a troll.

If all you want to do is talk about yourself then start a new thread about it and introduce yourself. Don't try to hijack other threads with trivialities.


.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

The Queen is not an important person. Never has been. The only thing of importance is that she is growing daisies.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

barnbilder said:


> The Queen is not an important person. Never has been. The only thing of importance is that she is growing daisies.


Barnbilder, that's just your typical cynical opinion, which you're entitled to of course because you're a cynic by nature. And you don't know anything about her.

However, there is a strangely overwhelming phenomenon happening around the world that started since Thursday and is causing a lot of feelings of strangeness and surprise. It might interest you to know there are approximately 5 BILLION+ other people around the world that would disagree with you, that recognize how very important she actually was to them and to global civilization. Most of those people are all feeling shaken to their foundations right now over the death of the Queen as they would over the loss of a much beloved mother or grandmother and are feeling numb and grieving over her loss.

So she isn't important to you personally, and that's your prerogative, but you're in no position to say that she isn't important when half the world's population would disagree vehemently with you at this time.

.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Pickupman said:


> Though so far the women here haven’t taken much of a shine to me Like the song says they do.


Well, to be fair, your avatar looks like a 1980's jigolo.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Pickupman said:


> Shoot. If I’d a known I’d have called myself Rightwing Murhammer. Has a nice Viking sound to it.
> Pickup Man came on the radio while I was registering so it seemed like a good enough name at the time.
> Though so far the women here haven’t taken much of a shine to me Like the song says they do. Maybe they aren’t even women. they do sound like it. At any rate, I’m already taken. Married for 29 years. Which im sure won’t disappoint the ladies here.


----------



## Pickupman (11 mo ago)

kinderfeld said:


> Well, to be fair, your avatar looks like a 1980's jigolo.


It’s Joe Diffie who sings the song. Not putting my ugly mug up there.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

barnbilder said:


> The Queen is not an important person. Never has been. The only thing of importance is that she is growing daisies.


She was to her family, she was to her kingdom and she was to millions of others around the world. She was not to you, but why do you feel the need to belittle her or those whom she was important to. Seems pretty small to me.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Pickupman said:


> It’s Joe Diffie who sings the song.


Ah. I am not familiar with Diffie or his works.


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

barnbilder said:


> The Queen is not an important person. Never has been. The only thing of importance is that she is growing daisies.


How incredibly thoughtless. Perhaps not important to you, but who you to say she wasn't important to many others. 
If you don't like this thread, perhaps you should not be contributing to it.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Rockers Mourn the Death of Queen Elizabeth


Queen Elizabeth II has died at 96.




loudwire.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

homesteadforty said:


> She was to her family, she was to her kingdom and she was to millions of others around the world. She was not to you, but why do you feel the need to belittle her or those whom she was important to. Seems pretty small to me.


Some object to the Divine Rights of Kings


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Some object to the Divine Rights of Kings


Perhaps. But some just lack a sense of decency.


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

barnbilder said:


> The Queen is not an important person. Never has been. The only thing of importance is that she is growing daisies.


Apparently she was important enough for you to feel it necessary to comment on this thread..


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

kinderfeld said:


> Perhaps. But some just lack a sense of decency.


In what way?


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

HDRider said:


> Some object to the Divine Rights of Kings


And some don't... but I believe most others are capable of putting her life and reign in context.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

homesteadforty said:


> And some don't... but I believe most others are capable of putting her life and reign in context.


Are you saying you believe in the divine right of kings?

The context is her linage put her where she was for many decades.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

HDRider said:


> In what way?


By making comments as absolutely abhorrent as the one the professor creature made or as insensitive and uncivil as the one @barnbilder made.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

homesteadforty said:


> By making comments as absolutely abhorrent as the one the professor creature made or as insensitive and uncivil as the one @barnbilder made.


Some are less forgiving than others, or less sentimental. Sure, the queen was an impossible person to not admire, but some go beyond the superficial.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

HDRider said:


> Are you saying you believe in the divine right of kings?


Nope... didn't say that at all... in fact I didn't comment one way or the other on that particular subject.



> The context is her linage put her where she was for many decades.


If that's the best context for you, then have at it... I'm not interested in vague, esoteric discussions today... nor do I need someone to "teach" me how to think... sorry


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

homesteadforty said:


> Nope... didn't say that at all... in fact I didn't comment one way or the other on that particular subject.


You hide behind ambiguity as you often do



homesteadforty said:


> nor do I need someone to "teach" me how to think... sorry


It seems like that is exactly what you are doing. I simply offered a counter view.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

HDRider said:


> You hide behind ambiguity as you often do
> 
> 
> It seems like that is exactly what you are doing. I simply offered a counter view.


O.K.

eta: I don't hide behind my ambiguity... I stand tall and wear it quite proudly when it suits me.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

HDRider said:


> In what way?


No need for me to say.
Their comments speak for themselves.
Bottom feeders are easy to spot.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

To the millions of people that feel anything in particular because the queen kicked it, I feel truly sorry for you.


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

barnbilder said:


> The Queen is not an important person. Never has been. The only thing of importance is that she is growing daisies.


Every one is important. The Queen just happened to be known world wide and widely admired. She was important to her husband and children and grandchildren and friends and millions of People in the Uk. She was important to probably hundreds of millions of people across the globe. You sound jealous.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

DAVID In Wisconsin said:


> Every one is important. The Queen just happened to be known world wide and widely admired. She was important to her husband and children and grandchildren and friends and millions of People in the Uk. She was important to probably hundreds of millions of people across the globe. You sound jealous.


If I were jealous of a rich old white racist, I would at least have the decency to pick one who was at least somewhat apologetic.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

barnbilder said:


> If I were jealous of a rich old white racist, I would at least have the decency to pick one who was at least somewhat apologetic.


So only rich and white racists make you lose decency? Poor and POC racists you can maintain it? Just trying to see the guidestones....


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Hiro said:


> Just trying to see the guidestones....


Too late. Some lunatic terrorist destroyed them.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Hiro said:


> So only rich and white racists make you lose decency? Poor and POC racists you can maintain it? Just trying to see the guidestones....


I will show no quarter to any person, who claims that parentage, skin color, or nationality entitles them to a darned thing. To see people who supposedly stand against racial disparity come to the defense of the very embodiment of racial disparity herself, is quite mind boggling. Somebody who was born superior to everyone else and constantly flaunts wealth obtained at the point of a gun gets a free pass somehow? 

We should have let Hitler have England. The things that happened to brown skinned people in British Colonies after WWII make Hitler look like an amateur. 

Not looking for reparations, a simple acknowledgement of wrong doing would have been nice some time in a very long lifetime. Fostering good relations with the mixed race granddaughter in law might have been a good starting point. I can see her not jumping on the civil rights movement in the sixties. But the old broad made it to 2022. She is the very person, and the iconic embodiment of the stereotypical image of systemic racism, the head that should be on cancel culture's chopping block. But it's crickets.

And to those of us not tuned in to the woke agenda, yeah, she was the representation of the monarchy that we defeated, and then bailed out in WWII. Did a lot of bad things, didn't get called out on it, still got to keep their land and money. We really shouldn't be as concerned as we are as a whole.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

barnbilder said:


> I will show no quarter to any person, who claims that parentage, skin color, or nationality entitles them to a darned thing.


But you seem to be giving Hitler quarter... guess that's because he did it just because he wanted to... not because of that silly parentage stuff and all???



> We should have let Hitler have England. The things that happened to brown skinned people in British Colonies after WWII make Hitler look like an amateur.


Yeah... Hitlers little foray only cost some 500,000,000 lives or so in what... roughly five years. Wonder how many died in British colonial issues over 30 years or so??? Care to look it up and report your findings???



> She is the very person, and the iconic embodiment of the stereotypical image of systemic racism, the head that should be on cancel culture's chopping block. But it's crickets.


So, you seem to be saying wokeism and cancel culture are o.k. when they fit your narrative. Yet you claim to not to be tuned in to the woke agenda.

Interesting thought pattern you have going on there.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

barnbilder said:


> I will show no quarter to any person, who claims that parentage, skin color, or nationality entitles them to a darned thing. To see people who supposedly stand against racial disparity come to the defense of the very embodiment of racial disparity herself, is quite mind boggling. Somebody who was born superior to everyone else and constantly flaunts wealth obtained at the point of a gun gets a free pass somehow?
> 
> We should have let Hitler have England. The things that happened to brown skinned people in British Colonies after WWII make Hitler look like an amateur.
> 
> ...


Fascinating take on it. To me, she was on old lady that seemed rather restrained and dignified. I am not wearing sackcloth or throwing ashes over my head, but I don't get your animosity to an old lady that just died.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

barnbilder said:


> I will show no quarter to any person, who claims that parentage, skin color, or nationality entitles them to a darned thing. To see people who supposedly stand against racial disparity come to the defense of the very embodiment of racial disparity herself, is quite mind boggling. Somebody who was born superior to everyone else and constantly flaunts wealth obtained at the point of a gun gets a free pass somehow?
> 
> We should have let Hitler have England. The things that happened to brown skinned people in British Colonies after WWII make Hitler look like an amateur.
> 
> ...


We got it, bro. You don’t like monarchs. We don’t either. Well, there are our Canadian “friends” who want us to stay out of their business, but can’t jump fast enough at the opportunity to tell us what they think about our presidents, self-defense rights, and foreign policies, but anybody worth a veiny dog-knot has enough self-respect not to care for a monarch.

There’s even those few snowflakebacks who, for example, married an American painter and have no problem making up whatever lie it takes to advance the narrative their television told them to advance that day. So what? They don’t matter. They’re Canadian and won’t stand a chance at mattering until they throw off their own inbred monarch; which we both know they’re never going to find the intestinal fortitude to do.

****
But, to the matter at hand, they’re laying to rest the body of whom was likely the world’s last monarch to be worth a damn. Elizabeth seemed to get it as right as any monarch could be expected and, had she been ours instead of theirs, I’d probably have been as likely to vote for her as our president as anyone we’ve put up in the last 60 years or so, so let her have the respect she earned.

Meanwhile, they’re already lining up to be the first to bow to Charles, Duke of Inbreedia.

Let them lay Old Liz to rest. She’s one of the few respectable world leaders we’ve seen in a while. We can go back to vocally despising their spinelessness when they trip over each other to go bending that floppy bit of nervous tissue they call a “spine” to Charles.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

homesteadforty said:


> Yeah... Hitlers little foray only cost some 500,000,000 lives or so in what... roughly five years. Wonder how many died in British colonial issues over 30 years or so??? Care to look it up and report your findings???


You might want to read up on churchill's involvement in the Bengal famine. And Cyril Radcliffe killing millions with the stroke of a pen in the partitioning of India. The Mau Mau uprising. That would give you a starting point. Fact is, we don't know how many people British colonialism killed, because they were black and nobody counted. But they didn't stop when Hitler did. We stopped Hitler. We never stopped Britain. We should have let Hitler stop Britain before we stopped Hitler.

Much of the unrest in the middle east is directly attributable to British involvement in the middle east. Read about the Persian famine.


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

No one ever said anything about the British Empire. I said that it would be decent to let them lay her to rest before bringing up every thing under the sun that the British did, said
or planned to do or.... On and on. You are missing the whole point. It is NOT about honoring the Empire, it is about common decency (of which you apparently have none)
to let a person who served her country her whole life be laid to rest. 

And again, what is it to you. The British (UK and all the others) are perfectly capable of getting rid of their system of rule. If you truly hate it so much, please feel free to move there and change things to suit you. 
We have more than enough problems to deal with here without worrying about how the UK is being run. 

She is gone, and no longer in charge. Let Charles deal with it.


----------



## Lil' abner (5 mo ago)

barnbilder said:


> The Queen is not an important person. Never has been. The only thing of importance is that she is growing daisies.


That's totally uncalled for. Have some respect for the deceased.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 9/13/.22 1:33 AM CDST

Queen Elizabeth II did well during her tenure as mediator between factions of the British government and gradually increasing the cultural changes within England. Hopefully King Charles III and Prince William of Wales will follow her examples of steadily progressing through the 20th century as they progress into the 21st century.

The Queen addressed issues important to the most and did well as the global face of her nation as a combination secretary of state/ ambassador while also mothering her own dysfunctional family members as she suggested mostly good compromises of moving ahead and remembering tradition, both of which are of value to different sectors of society and their government during her years on the throne.

Decades ago the Shah of Iran tried to bring his country into the 20th century from 300 years in the past in less than 25 years and when he died, the religious leaders took control again and Iran quickly became as it was before.

If the King and Prince continue with the lessons shown them by the Queen during her life, Britain will make it through the Brexit and other cultural issues as smoothly as possible.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

While I’m no fan of royalty I have to put credit Where it’s due. Queen Elizabeth was one classy old broad. Hate to see her go.


----------

